# She calls it the man cave



## sailcappy (Nov 30, 2009)

Model
*Oddessey HT3 3 Channel Power Amp*
Oddessey HT3 upgrade to Kismet
Cardas Golden Reference 15 amp power cord 1.5m
Three Groneberg Series-3 RCA cables 1m
Bright Star Audio IsoRack 5 isolation platform with extra footers
Four Herbie's Big Fat Dots
StreetWires Short Right Angle Adapter
Herbie's 5/16 in. Binding Post Washers
*Two Red Dragons Leviathan Mono Block Power Amps*
Two HHG amp stands
Two Acoustic Zen Tzunami power cords 15 amp 2m
Eight Herbie's Big Fat Dots
Eight Herbie's Cone/Spike Grounding Base
Two Silver Serpent II balanced XLR cables 6'
*PS Audio Trio A100 2 Channel Power Amp *
Shunata Diamond Back 15 amp power cord 1.5m
Two Silver Serpent II balanced XLR 3'
Tara Labs Vector Ones RCA digital cable 1m
*Arcam FMJ888 Pre Amp*
MIT Shotgun 15 amp power cord 1.5m
Null Modem and RS232 to USB cables 25'
Four Herbie's Tenderfoot
Bright Star Audio IsoRock 5 isolation platform
Four Herbie's Big Fat Dots
*OPPO BDP-83 Blu Ray Player*
ASi Tech OPPO upgrade
MIT Shotgun 20 amp power cord 1.5m
Shunyata 20 amp to 15 amp adaptor
Nordost Frey RCA Interconnect 1m
Eight BJC LC-1 RCA interconnect cables 2'
Audioquest Hawk Eye digital cable 1m
Better Cables Silver Serpent HDMI Cable 3'
Four Herbie's Tenderfoot
Bright Star Audio IsoRock 5 isolation platform
IR-ES1 external IR sensor
*Monitor Audio Climate 10 Speakers*
14 gauge 2-conductor UV direct buriel cable 100'
Eight BJC Locking Banana Plugs
Omnimount SSl Universal 10-Lb Speaker White Wall Mount Kit
Herbie's 5/16 in. Binding Post Washers
*JL Subwoofer F112*
Bright Star Audio custom Big Rock platform 
Five Herbie's Giant Fat Grouding Base
Silver Serpent II balanced interconnect XLR 16'
RGPC HighTensionWire 15 amp power cord 1.5M
*Two Magnapan MC1 Rear Speakers*
Two MYE Magnapan MC1 speaker stands
Eight Addona small Gold Disc Floor Protectors
Two Maple Shade Clearview Golden Parallel with Plus speaker cable 40'
Two ViaBlue TS 8mm Spade Lug kit
*Two Nola Micro Grand Reference Speakers*
Two Nordost Heimidial speaker cables 2.5m
Two Nola speaker stands
Eight Herbie's Cone/Spike Grounding Base
Von Schweikert Special Eight Big Fat and two Square Flat Dots
*Nola LCR Reference II Center Channel Speaker*
Two Maple Shade Clearview Double Helix Plus cables 10'
ViaBlue TS 8mm Spade Lug kit
Eight Herbie' Small Thin Fat Dot's
Two edenSound Terra Stone platforms w/ custom wood finish
Four Grungebuster Damping Sheet 5x8 - 8mm thin w/adhesive
*Arcam Solo irDock*
Two MIT Terminator-4 analogue RCA cables 10'
Better Cables Silver Serpent S-Video cable 10'
9 pin din extension 6'
Stereo mini to female RCA adaptor
Four Herbie's Baby Bootie
*Salamander Synergy Cabinet*
Salamander extended rear and touch up Kit
Salamander Media Tray II
Salamander extended rear
Vantec ThermalFlow 120mm Fan
*Richard Gray Power Company 1200c*
RGPC HighTensionWire 20 amp power cord 2m
20 amp Hubbell receptacle
Four Herbie's Tenderfoot
*Runco Crystal Portfolio™ CX-OPAL47 Plasma TV*
Cardas Twinlink 15 amp power cord 2.5m
Better Cables Silver Serpent HDMI cable 10'
Logitech Harmony One remote
Eagle Light LED back light
15 pin RGB with audio 25'
Canare 4S11 speaker cable 6' (Back up) 
*Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC Cable Box*
Tributaries Series-9 15 amp power cord 10'
IceCube polarized adaptor
Better Cables Silver Serpent HDMI cable 9'
Four Herbie's Small Fat Dots
*MISC*
Four Isoclean CS-128 cable stabilizers
Eight Herbie's Small Fat Dot's
Eight Addona Small Gold Disc Floor Protectors
Granite Audio Ground Zero 501 
Four Acoustic Revive WS1
Kablelables lables/grommets/loom/ethernet cables
XLR caps
RCA caps
Cardas S-Video plugs
Contact Cleaner
Geffen KVM HDMI Splitter
200 Black Hole's
Silver Serpent II balanced XLR cable 3'
Better Cables Silver Serpent HDMI cable 3'
Xantech CB12
Xantech 480w00 Dinky Link
Mono and Stereo 3.5mm extenders
Xantech Sunscreen and Power Supply for CB12
Sorbothane anit vibration sheet
*Visio TV*
Kimber Kable - HDMI-09 cable 0.5m
Shunata Diamond Back 15 amp power cord 1.5m


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow and WOW, that is some really nice gear!! :T :hail:

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Once again another list of my dreams. Awesome get up man!:T


----------



## sailcappy (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much! I have never received any feedback on my system. Just bought what sounded good to me. As a true sickness, looking to change my standard OPPO to an SE version and possibly upgrade the Silver Serpent XLR's on the Dragons to something more fun! I love this hobby!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Isn't it so bad yet so good.:devil:


----------

